# fish query



## metoo (Jul 1, 2007)

does any one knows what is the name of this saltwater fish? i caught it while fishing.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I wish I could help identify it but I have not been able to find it on my google searches. I would recommend checking your states or countries regulations on keeping certain species of fish in an aquarium. In a lot of states it is illegal to keep wild caught species of any kind if it is a game or sport fish of any kind. I know this requires identifying them first but just wanted to give you a heads up just in cvase. Will let you know if I can find anything that comes close.


----------



## metoo (Jul 1, 2007)

okay.
thank you.
i will take note of that.
thanks again.


----------

